# Warten auf die Loginserver



## Lillyan (6. September 2009)

Also gut: Hier ein Thread für euch um euch bis zum Start der Beta zu unterhalten.

1. Kein Massenspam
2. Keine Beleidigungen
3. Kein Rumgehacke auf anderen Spielen oder deren Spielern.

Der Thread wird geschlossen sobald die Server online sind.

Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

Deine Worte in Gottes Gehörgang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut twitter arbeiten sie dran also ruhig blut...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (6. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Also gut: Hier ein Thread für euch um euch bis zum Start der Beta zu unterhalten.
> 
> 1. Kein Massenspam
> 2. Keine Beleidigungen
> ...



zu gütig...

auf prosieben läuft schuh des manituh...damit kann man die zeit einwenig überbrücken^^.


----------



## Jizz0 (6. September 2009)

ich frage mich wieviele grad ihren monitor anstarren und nich wissen was sie machen sollen ^^


----------



## Valin dX (6. September 2009)

''Fired up authentication servers again... Now, don't try to log in all at once, please. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

''

http://twitter.com/aion_ayase


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

http://kindred.aion.tv/status/ down :<


----------



## _flo93_ (6. September 2009)

wird schon noch.... einfach warten, ham ja die ganze woche zum spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (6. September 2009)

Wetten das trotzdem noch mindestens 5 andere Threads gleichen Themas entstehen bis die Server on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (6. September 2009)

Valin schrieb:


> ''Fired up authentication servers again... Now, don't try to log in all at once, please.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ALSO ALLE EINLOGGEN WAAAH

xD...


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. September 2009)

Genau das wollen wir doch damit wir uns austauschen können ob und wann es wieder gehen wird.


----------



## Aîm (6. September 2009)

ich wette mit euch, dass die server frühestens um 8 on kommen


----------



## Geroniax (6. September 2009)

So frage: Was wird bzw. wurde bei euch angezeigt als ihr einloggen wolltet?

Bei mir stand das ich meine Abo Gebühren nicht gezahlt habe oO

Kriege gerade so ein klein wenig Panik!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. September 2009)

Ich bin drin .. Ohne scheiß jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rukaniz (6. September 2009)

Was wäre eine Beta schon ohne verspäteten start ^^


----------



## Argony (6. September 2009)

North American users (early-birds!) may still be experiencing authentication/login issues... bear with us.

^^, naja, die Status-Seite "http://kindred.aion.tv/status/" ist selbst auch etwas überfordert mit derren 18k Online Besuchern XD.

Ich hoffe es lohnt sich auf die Server zu warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab nich den ganzen tag zeit. XD


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

endlich drin


----------



## niLsator (6. September 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich bin drin .. Ohne scheiß jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



YES ME2


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (6. September 2009)

o.O bei mir kommt nu die fehler meldung ID oder PW falsch...iss aber garantiert richtig?


----------



## Oníshanu (6. September 2009)

Aîm schrieb:


> ich wette mit euch, dass die server frühestens um 8 on kommen



Richtig! Bis halt viele gecheckt haben,dass man es auch langsam angehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## travisbarker (6. September 2009)

Konnte mich auch gerade einloggen und auf 'nen US Server einen Scout erstellen!


----------



## Valin dX (6. September 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich bin drin .. Ohne scheiß jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie denn zur hölle ?
die server sind doch down
(kann jetze bloß nich nachschaun weil man die seite nich läd 
http://kindred.aion.tv/status/     )


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

Server Online !


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. September 2009)

> Also gut: Hier ein Thread für euch um euch bis zum Start der Beta zu unterhalten.




Hehe, diese Schlacht konntest du nicht gewinnen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pady2468 (6. September 2009)

macht euch doch alle was zu essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dauert alles sicher noch ne ganze zeit


----------



## swordcall (6. September 2009)

Hallo,

mal ne dumme Frage.
Bedeutet die Meldung nach Eingabe meines users und pws "Cannot connect to the authorization server" einfach, dass die Server noch down sind, oder grad überladen? Also, dass ich einfach dasselbe Problem habe wie ihr?
Oder hab ich da was schlimmeres?


----------



## Yaize (6. September 2009)

Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich.

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung oder versuchen Sie es später erneut.

Wenn Sie das Update überspringen möchten, können Sie den Start des Spiels erzwingen, indem Sie in der Spieleliste das Rechtsklick-Menü aufrufen oder die Haupt-Schaltfläche benutzen.



Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):

Kommunikationsfehler des Patch-Servers bei Ausführen des Vorgangs:

Getting Current Version


----------



## crewean (6. September 2009)

Aîm schrieb:


> ich wette mit euch, dass die server frühestens um 8 on kommen




Ich warte auch schon drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mir die PreOrder geholt, grade waren die login server ja kurz on, hab mich eingeloggt aber bekam die fehlermeldung
"ID or Password wrong" 
hoffe das war nur nen kurzfristiger fehler den ich nachher, wenn die Server on gehen, nicht mehr habe :/


----------



## Pady2468 (6. September 2009)

Oegi schrieb:


> Server Online !



jetzt echt?


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (6. September 2009)

ich glaube es ist am besten wen die es geheim halten würden(für die zukunft und andere mmo`s)um wieviel uhr die server starten da dadurch die massenhisterie vermieden würd.


----------



## eventer (6. September 2009)

Sollen das die dt server sein?


----------



## DoctorMef (6. September 2009)

Ich will Beweise ansonsten glaube ich gar nichts!
Naja wird wohl ne relativ schlaflose Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geroniax (6. September 2009)

Ai bin auch drinne. Viel Spaaaaß euch allen noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perdoth (6. September 2009)

Leute
ich bin drin mit meinem bruder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


glaubt es oder glaubt es nicht


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (6. September 2009)

Mewha drinnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. September 2009)

Sind das alles EU server die man im Einlogbildschirm sieht? Ist leider nichts gekennzeichnet ob US oder Eu.


----------



## Bexx13 (6. September 2009)

Ich erklär mich solidar und logge erst heute nacht ein. Ist zwar nur nen Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.....
Hab mir grade noch Besuch eingeladen, trinke entspannt 'nen Bierchen und dann mal sehen.
Will eh nur mit der Charerstellung rumspielen erstmal, kenne ja das meiste schon aus China und den andren Events.

Also viel Spass allerseits beim Zocken, vor allen den Leuten, die es zum ersten mal sehen: Freut euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bexx


----------



## Achilius (6. September 2009)

hauptsache morgen so gegen 10 uhr geht alles, vorher bin ich nicht an meinem rechner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab mir schon sowas gedacht heute und hab mir gsagt, die paar stunden kannst heut auch drauf verzichten, und bin zu nem kollegen und werd jetzt ne runde schön abchilln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


abchilln und auf morgen freuen, is allgemein ne gute lösung für den heutigen abend, anstatt sich wild zu machen und andere zu beledigen, weil paar pixel sich nicht bewegen wollen 

also bis morgen in aion, schönen abend noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

oooh nicks wie storm und pain sind vergeben :'(


----------



## Perdoth (6. September 2009)

bei mir ist die ewig lange videosequenz xD


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (6. September 2009)

hat jemand das gleiche problem das ID or passwort do not match kommt??

und man nicht mehr auf ncsoft zur account seite kommt?


----------



## Haracka (6. September 2009)

So bin auch drin nur leider muss man wieder von neu anfangen.


----------



## Pansky (6. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> hat jemand das gleiche problem das ID or passwort do not match kommt??
> 
> und man nicht mehr auf ncsoft zur account seite kommt?




jo ich auch


----------



## Oronarc (6. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> hat jemand das gleiche problem das ID or passwort do not match kommt??
> 
> und man nicht mehr auf ncsoft zur account seite kommt?



same here


----------



## Cyberratchet (6. September 2009)

Leider habe ich es nicht geschafft um 18 Uhr zuhause zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .
Jetzt wollte ich endlich einmal Aion testen, da ich keine Gelegenheit zur CB hatte und jetzt gehts bei mir nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Hoffentlich komm ich bald auf die Server.....


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (6. September 2009)

jemand schon ne lösung dafür gefunden?!...


----------



## Pansky (6. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> jemand schon ne lösung dafür gefunden?!...



abwarten


----------



## Aldaria (6. September 2009)

Hab auch das Problem mit dem Passwort. Hab aber das Passwort eigentlich auf die Ankündigung geändert gehabt.

Aber ich bin jetzt schon mal glücklicher, dass man wenigstens nicht immer aus dem Spiel fliegt. *g*


----------



## SakuraJosy (6. September 2009)

hm andere frage.. jedesmal wenn ich nen server auswählen will kommt you're disconnected from the gameserver .. bissl blöd ;(

aber ja ich weiß.. ABWARTEN ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aason (6. September 2009)

Kommt bei mir auch der disco und alle anderen können zocken hier wtf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (6. September 2009)

Aason schrieb:


> Kommt bei mir auch der disco und alle anderen können zocken hier wtf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht traurig sein, die letzten werden dann die ersten auf den Live servern sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrobs (6. September 2009)

Also mein Problem hab ich bis jetzt nirgendwo lesen können.
Und zwar ist im Launcher hinter Aion zwar ein grüner Punkt, aber angeblich nicht installiert.
Desweiteren komme ich genau bis zum NCSoft Logo wenn ich das Spiel starte, dann gehts aber nicht weiter.
Ist das ein "normales" Problem?
Hoffe mir wird bei der Flut an Posts hier geantwortet.
Gruß


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

boah mein pc is am ausrasten :<



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crewean (6. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Hab auch das Problem mit dem Passwort. Hab aber das Passwort eigentlich auf die Ankündigung geändert gehabt.
> 
> Aber ich bin jetzt schon mal glücklicher, dass man wenigstens nicht immer aus dem Spiel fliegt. *g*




Hab das Problem auch mit dem ID or password does not match.Dachte erst das liegt daran, dass ich "Aion (North America)" installiert habe und jetzt gerade noch im NCsoft launcher noch ein "Aion" das nicht installiert ist gefunden habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




vllt bin ich ja zu Dumm, aber welchen client brauch ich denn jetzt cO ? Ist der den ich habe nutzbar oder muss ich den anderen lade -.- ?


----------



## Ratatui (6. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> hat jemand das gleiche problem das ID or passwort do not match kommt??
> 
> und man nicht mehr auf ncsoft zur account seite kommt?



ebenso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (6. September 2009)

Huch, komisch, das alte passwort funktioniert wieder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ja schon mal was.^^

Btw: 12 Serverchen on.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SakuraJosy (6. September 2009)

das problem hatte ich auch schon beschrieben im frage  thread.. bisher hat sich keiner drauf gemeldet aber es geht mittlerweile schonmal weiter bei mir.. evtl einfach etwas warten und wenns bis morgen früh (zb) nicht besser ist würde ich eventuell mal das spiel neu installieren
@ pyrobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberratchet (6. September 2009)

```
Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich.

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung oder versuchen Sie es später erneut.

Wenn Sie das Update überspringen möchten, können Sie den Start des Spiels erzwingen, indem Sie in der Spieleliste das Rechtsklick-Menü aufrufen oder die Haupt-Schaltfläche benutzen.



Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):

Kommunikationsfehler des Patch-Servers bei Ausführen des Vorgangs:

Getting Current Version
```

Hmm weiß jemand von wo dieser Fehler sein könnte?
Naja ich probier mal den Start zu erzwingen vielleicht hilfts ja was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Jizz0 (6. September 2009)

server sind on


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (6. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Huch, komisch, das alte passwort funktioniert wieder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was meinst du mit "das alte passwort"?

ich komm immer noch nirgendswo rein...bei aion ID or pw does not match und auf der ncsoftseite bricht die verbindung ab...


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. September 2009)

Bin auch auf dem EU Server Thor aber fast nur lags und Standbild. Hoffe das legt sich bald.


----------



## SweetSin (6. September 2009)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage:

Nachdem der Login scheitert schließt sich der Client jedes Mal, und macht die HP auf. Hat jemand ne Lösung wie ich das verhindern kann? Hab zwar gelesen man könnte zumindest das mit der HP ingame einstellen, aber die Option dafür hab ich bisher nicht gefunden. Wobei das Schließen ziemlich nervig ist, weil der so lange braucht um wieder zu starten.

THX


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (6. September 2009)

http://twitter.com/aion_ayase

"getting a password mismatch? Make sure to have 1) Updated your password [page down atm] and 2) selected the correct region in NC Launcher."


----------



## SwOo (6. September 2009)

cannot run any more clients ? aja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberratchet (6. September 2009)

Neues Problem: Wenn ich meine LoginDaten im Clienten eingebe, bleibt immer noch der Startscreen und ich kann keine Buttons mehr betätigen. 
Hat jemand einen für mich?


----------



## Dellamorte (6. September 2009)

So, bin drinn und schon fleisig am erstellen. Server ist Thor und Rasse Elyos^^


----------



## crewean (6. September 2009)

Starte meine Aion (North America).exe
gib pw und ID ein : ID of Password does not match.
hm..


----------



## Perdoth (6. September 2009)

suche schon hilfe für quests für Kerubar hunt und  the snuffler irgendwas^^


----------



## snow114 (6. September 2009)

Bei mir kommt auch immer ID or Password does not match 2 anderre freunde sind schon am spielen ......l.


----------



## SweetSin (6. September 2009)

Und ich bekomm keine Verbindung zum Server -.-

Mittlerweile sind die ja UP, oder sind die Loginserver wieder down?


----------



## Thandruil (6. September 2009)

Bin auch online aber das spielen ist im Moment auf dem Server (Votan) wo ich bin nicht möglich Standbilder und Lags najo was solls hoffe das es morgen besser ist werd mich dann jetzt noch ein wenig mit der Charaktererstellung beschäftigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## kieler94 (6. September 2009)

ich war auch drinn abba es war so verbuggt ...
... hoffentlich bessert sich das bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SakuraJosy (6. September 2009)

"Can not run any more Client" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wohow!


----------



## crewean (6. September 2009)

Könnte mir denn vllt jemand sagen ob das "Id or password match" ding bei mir daran liegt, das ich das spiel über "Aion (North America) launch ? brauch ich nen andern client ?


----------



## snow114 (6. September 2009)

glaube eher weniger hab  keinen north america client und das gleiche problem


----------



## Norjena (6. September 2009)

crewean schrieb:


> Könnte mir denn vllt jemand sagen ob das "Id or password match" ding bei mir daran liegt, das ich das spiel über "Aion (North America) launch ? brauch ich nen andern client ?



Du musst den Launcher auf "Europa" umstellen...nen neuen Client brauchst d nicht, das ist der selbe.


----------



## Pansky (6. September 2009)

crewean schrieb:


> Könnte mir denn vllt jemand sagen ob das "Id or password match" ding bei mir daran liegt, das ich das spiel über "Aion (North America) launch ? brauch ich nen andern client ?




Das Problem hab ich auch. Keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Will mich endlich mal auf nen EU Server einlogen.


----------



## crewean (6. September 2009)

Hab den Launcher auf Europa gestellt und trotzdem in der liste "Aion (North America)" und "Aion". Naja, solange es daran nicht liegt ...dann heißt es wohl warten


----------



## Sharil Silverpaw (6. September 2009)

crewean schrieb:


> Könnte mir denn vllt jemand sagen ob das "Id or password match" ding bei mir daran liegt, das ich das spiel über "Aion (North America) launch ? brauch ich nen andern client ?



getting a password mismatch? Make sure to have 1) Updated your password [page down atm] and 2) selected the correct region in NC Launcher.

du musst im launcher - einstellungen, die richtige region auswählen. wenn es jetzt nicht geht, dann eben die andere region 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asomos (6. September 2009)

Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich.

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung oder versuchen Sie es später erneut.

Wenn Sie das Update überspringen möchten, können Sie den Start des Spiels erzwingen, indem Sie in der Spieleliste das Rechtsklick-Menü aufrufen oder die Haupt-Schaltfläche benutzen.



Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):

Kommunikationsfehler des Patch-Servers bei Ausführen des Vorgangs:

Getting Current Version


Wo krieg ich den Patch noch?


----------



## Nazgule17 (6. September 2009)

Mhmmz immer beim Einloggen lange wartezeit ( logisch ) dann nach ner weile ... " Disco from Server " mhmm naja einloggen is bei mir nicht ^^
Abwarten ai ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (6. September 2009)

Ich bekomme ständig GameGuard modified Fehlermeldungen...duh!


----------



## Anasiel (6. September 2009)

Bekomme nach einiger Zeit die Meldung, dass ein illegales Programm entdeckt wurde, jem ne idee, wie ich rausfinden kann, welches das besagte Programm ist?

danke und gruß


----------



## gorey (6. September 2009)

same here, bitte um hilfe, falls jemand was weiss.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (6. September 2009)

Stress Test wohl nicht bestanden...


----------



## SweetSin (6. September 2009)

Muss ich noch irgendwelche Ports am Router freigeben, oder warum bekomme ich keine Verbindung zum Loginserver?
Mittlerweile müsste es ja klappen -.-

Weiß jemand wie ich verhindern kann dass der Client jedes mal zu geht wenn ich keinen Connect bekomme, und wie man verhindert dass dann die HP von Aion auf geht?


----------



## Sin (6. September 2009)

Hmm nach hause gekommen, client gestartet, server ausgewählt, nach 10 sekunden war ich drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anasiel (6. September 2009)

Und wie besteh ich den Stresstest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CB war kein Problem, nur jetzt macht er zicken...


----------



## Curentix (6. September 2009)

Das einzige was ich sehe ist das




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szadek (6. September 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ne liste was welcher Server für ne "Landessprache? hat?


----------



## Pidscha (6. September 2009)

ich hab auch das problem, das nach wenigen minuten die meldung kommt das ein illegales programm gefunden wurde und dann schließt sich aion. irgendwer schon ne lösung dafür gefunden ?


----------



## Norjena (6. September 2009)

Szadek schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ne liste was welcher Server für ne "Landessprache? hat?



Nein, weil die Beta noch auf english ist.


----------



## Oronarc (6. September 2009)

Szadek schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ne liste was welcher Server für ne "Landessprache? hat?



Die Open Beta in Europa ist ausschließlich in englisch.


----------



## Skymek (6. September 2009)

hab noch Raid, macht zwar gerade kein Spaß aber wenn der Login eh nicht funktioniert, dann ist es ja nicht so schlimm xD


----------



## crewean (6. September 2009)

Also, mit dem "Id or Password does not match" krieg ich langsam echt zuviel...Hab mein preorder acc gestern erst erstellt. Mir wurde angezeigt "Yes, your account is updated for Aion Launch" und jetzt komm ich nicht rein. Regionen hab ich auch schon geändert, trotzdem immer dieser Fehler...


----------



## Mephals (6. September 2009)

Weiß jemand zufällig wie lange die ************** Server von der Accountverwaltung offline sind ?

Edit: Das Leben ist wie eine Zwiebel man schält es und schält es um das Maximum rauszuholen, doch am Ende, ganz in der Mitte ist gar nichts


----------



## snow114 (6. September 2009)

crewean schrieb:


> Also, mit dem "Id or Password does not match" krieg ich langsam echt zuviel...Hab mein preorder acc gestern erst erstellt. Mir wurde angezeigt "Yes, your account is updated for Aion Launch" und jetzt komm ich nicht rein. Regionen hab ich auch schon geändert, trotzdem immer dieser Fehler...



bei mir das gleiche


----------



## crewean (6. September 2009)

snow114 schrieb:


> bei mir das gleiche




Das nervt echt verdammt krass....Naja, wird wohl heute nichts mehr mit zocken :/  Freundin auf Stufenfahrt, Morgen wieder früh raus und jetzt auch noch kein Aion zocken können...mann mann mann


----------



## Misuma (6. September 2009)

Das war ja wieder klar.... 


Ich hol ne pre order und bestelle aion digital vor hab also die besten bedingungen um OB zu zocken hm hab sogar ganz brav gestern abend mein passwort geändert...


Und NU???????   komme verdammt nochmal nich ingame weil mein passwort nich stimmen soll......


ganz schwache leistung ncsoft sorry...
#

ach ja und BTW   der ncsoft accountverwaltungsserver is offline weil wahrscheinlich die ganzen booOOns dies nach 3 monaten immer noch nich peilen das man nen masteraccount braucht genau JETZT einen erstellen... Ach herrlich ein lob auf die beta key verlosung!!!!!!!

danke  ende und aus


----------



## Buddelbaby (6. September 2009)

Ich komme rein aber egal welchen Server ich wähle, komme auf keinen drauf, geht euch das auch so?


----------



## crewean (6. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> Das war ja wieder klar....
> 
> 
> Ich hol ne pre order und bestelle aion digital vor hab also die besten bedingungen um OB zu zocken hm hab sogar ganz brav gestern abend mein passwort geändert...
> ...





Word, und genau das selb bei mir


----------



## Cyberratchet (6. September 2009)

Ein schrieb:


> wenn ich das spiel starten will bekomm ich ers mal die meldung : nProtect Game Monitor Rev 1386 dann klick ich auf programm schliessen dann öffnet sich das spiel das steht dann kurtz (keine rückmeldung) dann komm ich zum login bildschirm wenn ich mich einloggen will und auf ok klicken passiert kurtz nix und dann kommt schwarzer bildschirm und es steht wieder (keine rückmeldung)


Genau dieses Problem habe ich auch.
Ich kann nichts dagegen machen, hat jemand eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## Mephals (6. September 2009)

Bei mir ist die Accountverwaltung wieder online ...


----------



## totti1504 (6. September 2009)

lol,ist das eure erste open beta? OPEN BETA soll probleme zeigen,damit diese beseitigt werden können und zum lunch des games behoben sind!!!!
ihr verwechselt wohl die open beat mit einem fertigen spiel^^vergesst also nicht...dies ist eine open beta,nicht mehr und nicht weniger^^

mfg


----------



## Tony B. (6. September 2009)

Yeah bin drin =) aber hab mal ne frage welcher der server ist ausschließlich für deuthsce Spieler ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (6. September 2009)

Das ist KEINE ! Beta. Das ist eine PR-Show. Die Beta ist vorbei.
Man mag das kind ja Open.Beta nennen. Es ist aber keine.


----------



## Chrissler (6. September 2009)

trotzdem testen die welche probleme bei einem massenansturm passiert und wieviele auf einem Server gleichzeitg passen. Btw. dafür das im startgebiet aberhunderte von spielern sind (in jedem channel) läufts bei mir verdammt flüssig 30 fps da kann man echt nicht meckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei WoW kratzt mein Pc bei solchen Spielerzahlen ab xD


----------



## Norjena (6. September 2009)

Tony schrieb:


> Yeah bin drin =) aber hab mal ne frage welcher der server ist ausschließlich für deuthsce Spieler ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keiner, weil die Beta auf English ist, beim Release wirst du die selbe Liste sehen wie jetzt, nur das dann alle Server deutsch sind, du kannst später nicht auf englishen spielen, außer du stellst die Sprache im Launcher um.


----------



## OldboyX (6. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> Das war ja wieder klar....
> 
> 
> Ich hol ne pre order und bestelle aion digital vor hab also die besten bedingungen um OB zu zocken hm hab sogar ganz brav gestern abend mein passwort geändert...
> ...



Bist du sicher, dass du das Passwort von deinem Spiel Account für Aion geändert hast und nicht etwa das für deinen NCSoft Master-Account? Das sind nämlich zwei verschiedene Dinge.


----------



## Raiden2x (6. September 2009)

totti1504 schrieb:


> lol,ist das eure erste open beta? OPEN BETA soll probleme zeigen,damit diese beseitigt werden können und zum lunch des games behoben sind!!!!
> ihr verwechselt wohl die open beat mit einem fertigen spiel^^vergesst also nicht...dies ist eine open beta,nicht mehr und nicht weniger^^
> 
> mfg



mhh, da Aion schon über 1 jahr lang in Asien (ich glaub china wars) läuft, nehm ich mal stark an, dass die meisten gravierenden Bugs ausgemerzt sind. Was hier abgezogen wird is eher eine Public Beta. 
Denn Open heißt "offen". was diese Beta ja nun nicht ist.
Und eigentlich sollten die keys ja dafür sorgen, dass alles übersichtlich bleibt und die Leute nicht die ganzen Server sprengen.... naja hat wohl nicht so ganz funktioniert.

Ich versuche auch schon seit einiger Zeit mich einzuloggen, aber eine Message sagt mir, ich hätte bereits einen Char auf diesem Server. oO.
naja mal sehn, wies morgen aussieht.


----------



## SweetSin (6. September 2009)

Ich bekomm weiterhin die Meldung --> "Cannot connect to authorization Server"

Das kann´s doch wohl nicht sein, oder? Hat keiner mal nen Tip?


----------



## crewean (6. September 2009)

Okay Leute, wenn ihr das Problem habt , dass euer Passwort oder eure Id angeblich falsch sind und ihr schon Regionen geändert habt etc etc, dann versucht in die Acc verwaltung zu kommen und ändert euer Passwort nochmal


----------



## Tony B. (6. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Keiner, weil die Beta auf English ist, beim Release wirst du die selbe Liste sehen wie jetzt, nur das dann alle Server deutsch sind, du kannst später nicht auf englishen spielen, außer du stellst die Sprache im Launcher um.



Dank dir !


----------



## Tempus763 (6. September 2009)

Tröstet euch, auch wenn ihr reinkommt kann man eh nicht zocken. Meeega Lags. Geschätzte 10 Minuten bis der Questgeber überhaupt mal reagiert. Und wenn er denn mal reagiert, heisst das noch lange nicht das man auch die Quest annehmen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberratchet (6. September 2009)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> Genau dieses Problem habe ich auch.
> Ich kann nichts dagegen machen, hat jemand eine Lösung dafür?


So ich probier mal das reparieren.
Die meisten haben ja kein Problem mit ihrem Clienten, die Server sind nur überfordert, aber die sind schwer an meinem Problem schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## xerkxes (6. September 2009)

Dafür, dass das Spiel schon recht lange in Asien draußen ist sind diese Schwächen in der Infrastruktur lange nicht aufgefallen, was?


----------



## Norjena (6. September 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Dafür, dass das Spiel schon recht lange in Asien draußen ist sind diese Schwächen in der Infrastruktur lange nicht aufgefallen, was?


Wieso? Wenn die Leute nicht auf E-Mails von NC Soft reagieren in denen gesagt das sie ihr Passwort ändern sollen ist daran NC Soft nicht schuld. Zudem läuft es bei mir jetzt wo ich reinkomme lagfrei, und das Gebiet ist gerammelt voll.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wieso? Wenn die Leute nicht auf E-Mails von NC Soft reagieren in denen gesagt das sie ihr Passwort ändern sollen ist daran NC Soft nicht schuld. Zudem läuft es bei mir jetzt wo ich reinkomme lagfrei, und das Gebiet ist gerammelt voll.



ja etwas zu voll für meien geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber muss sagen bin beeindruckt vom spiel. hammer grafik und viele leute und trotzdem läufts flüssig..wenn ich da an dalaran denke ....


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (6. September 2009)

Nunja nicht alle sind zu blöde ihr Passwort zu aktualisieren.
Es gibt auch Spieler die werden mit irgendeiner Fehlermeldung einfach ausgesperrt ud dürfen sich währen der Ladezeit von Aion
ihren Baldrian Tee brühen.


----------



## Thandruil (6. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wieso? Wenn die Leute nicht auf E-Mails von NC Soft reagieren in denen gesagt das sie ihr Passwort ändern sollen ist daran NC Soft nicht schuld. Zudem läuft es bei mir jetzt wo ich reinkomme lagfrei, und das Gebiet ist gerammelt voll.




auf welchem Server bist du? weil auf dem wo ich bin geht mal garnix


----------



## xerkxes (6. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wieso? Wenn die Leute nicht auf E-Mails von NC Soft reagieren in denen gesagt das sie ihr Passwort ändern sollen ist daran NC Soft nicht schuld. Zudem läuft es bei mir jetzt wo ich reinkomme lagfrei, und das Gebiet ist gerammelt voll.



Und wenn am Release-Day ein paar Leute Aion kaufen und das erste Mal überhaupt einen Account anlegen wollen sind sie wohl dann auch selbst Schuld, stimmts? Das werden dann wohl auch ein paar mehr sein...


----------



## SirVanil (6. September 2009)

Huhu
also ich verzweifel fast. ich kann mich einloggen und möchte einen server auswählen und es kommt dann : you have disconnect from the gameserver
hab das jetzt schon mehrfach probiert an was liegt es ?
und ich hab die collector edition vorbestellt...


----------



## arenasturm (6. September 2009)

ich komme nichmal dazu ^^ ich starte aion und hab dann lediglich das kleine aionbildchen auf sceen...kein loginbildschirm...nichts -.-


----------



## xerkxes (6. September 2009)

Wahrscheinlich haben wir gerade herausgefunden warum eine zweite Welle Beta Keys erst am 8. Sept. versendet wird. ;-)


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (6. September 2009)

Bei dem ganzen Theater scheinen die Koreaner ja ein ganz schön dickes Fell zu haben.
Wenn die dort Abends Spielen möchten, brauchen die ja sicher 2 Stunden nur zum Einloggen.
Oder meint ihr ihr NCSOFT ist nur zu blöde das ans laufen zu bekommen. Ist sicher ihr ersten MMO das mit ner
PR-Aktion gestartet wird.
Wir haben hier in Europa bestimmt ganz andere PC's. Sicher sind unsere so selten, das man unsere Configs dort 
noch nie gesehen hat.

Bla tut uns Leid Bla
Bla wir wussten ja nicht das in Europa Vista verwendet wird bla.
bla wird bestimmt alles besser zum Launch wenn unsere Werbepartner erst ihre PR-Keys verschickt haben . Bla
Bla ....


----------



## Norjena (6. September 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Und wenn am Release-Day ein paar Leute Aion kaufen und das erste Mal überhaupt einen Account anlegen wollen sind sie wohl dann auch selbst Schuld, stimmts? Das werden dann wohl auch ein paar mehr sein...



Die müssen das Passwort auch nicht ändern, sondern nur Leute welche den Account vor Datum X (glaube es war der 01.08.09) erstellt haben.

@oben, tut es weh so einen Mist zu schreiben? Ich hoffe nicht, da würde ja nichtmal mehr Morphium helfen.

Dein PC kommt zu 95% aus Asien..aber ja die haben dort ganz andere -.-. Und NC Soft hat bereits im Jahr 2000 ein MMO wird zeitweiße über 4 Millionen Spielern rausgebracht, und das ist auch nicht das erste MMO welches mit einer PB gestartet wird.


----------



## xerkxes (6. September 2009)

Du meinst also, dass das hier besser laufen würde wenn jeder sich einen neuen Account erstellt? Na dann versuchts mal.


----------



## Norjena (6. September 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Du meinst also, dass das hier besser laufen würde wenn jeder sich einen neuen Account erstellt? Na dann versuchts mal.



Die Server sind voll, alle Gebiete platzen, alle 10 Channel, also allzu schlecht kanns ja nicht laufen. Kannst ja wieder Laghammer spielen wenn du willst. Klar die PB läuft nicht ganz rund, aber komplett daneben ist sie auch nicht.


----------



## Raiden2x (6. September 2009)

Das ganze wäre nur halb so schlimm, wenn nicht bei jeder Pups-fehlermeldung gleich das ganze Programm geschlossen werden würde.
Das ständige Neustarten geht mir tierisch auf den Sack.


----------



## xerkxes (6. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Die Server sind voll, alle Gebiete platzen, alle 10 Channel, also allzu schlecht kanns ja nicht laufen. Kannst ja wieder Laghammer spielen wenn du willst. Klar die PB läuft nicht ganz rund, aber komplett daneben ist sie auch nicht.



Laghammer heißt bei mir Warhammer, weils eben bei mir nicht lagt. Scheinbar läuft Aion auch nicht überall sauber wie man so ließt. Aber bleiben wir beim Thema und zwar bei dieser köstlichen Beta (die keine Beta sein sollte, weil das Spiel in Asien lange raus ist).


----------



## Norjena (6. September 2009)

Raiden2x schrieb:


> Das ganze wäre nur halb so schlimm, wenn nicht bei jeder Pups-fehlermeldung gleich das ganze Programm geschlossen werden würde.
> Das ständige Neustarten geht mir tierisch auf den Sack.



Das stimmt, das hat schon während den Events genervt, allerdings muss man es so sehen das es die Server entlastet weil nicht jeder alle 3 Sekunden auf Login drückt^^.

@Xerkxes, Aion lief während den Beta Events, da war aber die Zahl der Teilnehmer einfacher abzuschätzten, und jetzt läuft es doch auch, dafür das die Gebiete so voll sind, in Wow könnte da nichtmal mehr richtig laufen, da habe ich ja schon in Dalaran ne Menge Lags, und die Grafik ist bei weitem schlechter.
Klar es könnte besser sein, aber auch deutlich schlimmer.


----------



## xerkxes (6. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das stimmt, das hat schon während den Events genervt, allerdings muss man es so sehen das es die Server entlastet weil nicht jeder alle 3 Sekunden auf Login drückt^^.



Wenn dann jeder das Spiel neu startet gibts ja keine Serverlast, ach komm, hör schon auf.

Dafür, dass NC Soft ganz genau wusste wieviele Keys rausgehen versagen sie gerade ganz schön. Und das Spiel selbst dürfte zumindest heute mit Berufung auf meinen ersten Satz nicht wirklich bei allen stabil laufen.


----------



## Norjena (6. September 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Wenn dann jeder das Spiel neu startet gibts ja keine Serverlast, ach komm, hör schon auf.



Das war zum Spaß gemeint, ich habe doch schon am Anfang des Satzes geschrieben das es bereits während der Beta Events genervt hat.


----------



## Symatry (6. September 2009)

Also ich zock seit 18:15 fröhlich vor mich hin, ka was ihr da alle macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (6. September 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> Also ich zock seit 18:15 fröhlich vor mich hin, ka was ihr da alle macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zum Ego puschen würde ich mir lieber einen Sportwagen kaufen, da hat man länger 'was davon. :-)

Ich für meinen Teil gebe es wohl für Heute auf und versuche es Morgen nochmal. Selbst, wenn ich die "You Have Disconnect From The Server"-Meldung überwinden könnte - was mich da auf der anderen Seite erwarten würde, wäre wohl die Mühe nicht wert. Hoffentlich klingt der Ansturm bald ab.


----------



## Cyberratchet (6. September 2009)

Ich habe immer diesen Fehler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich versuche mich einzuloggen, erscheint nach kurzer Zeit ein schwarzer Bildschirm (in diesem Bild grau weil das Programm abgekackt ist) und ich bekomme diesen nProtect Fehler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann, ich denke nicht das es an den Servern liegt.
Schon probiert: Reparieren und Firewall ausschalten.

Mfg Cyberratchet


----------



## Achilius (6. September 2009)

morgen vormittag wirds schon anders aussehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geestar79 (6. September 2009)

@ Cyberratchet da bist du nich der einzige mit dem Fehler.Da hast wie ich unten sehe Kaspersky laufen.damit funzt es nicht.auch ausstellen geht nicht.ich hab auch kaspersky.man muß ihn komplett deinstallieren damit es mit dem gameguard funzt.Hoffe konnte helfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkami (6. September 2009)

Geestar79 schrieb:


> @ Cyberratchet da bist du nich der einzige mit dem Fehler.Da hast wie ich unten sehe Kaspersky laufen.damit funzt es nicht.auch ausstellen geht nicht.ich hab auch kaspersky.man muß ihn komplett deinstallieren damit es mit dem gameguard funzt.Hoffe konnte helfen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Reicht es nicht Aion und alles zu Außnahmen hinzuzufügen? Will mir Kaspersky nicht grade runterwerfen....


----------



## Cyberratchet (6. September 2009)

....habe heute erst Kaspersky installiert -.-.
Hätte doch mein AntiVir lassen sollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Geestar79 (6. September 2009)

> Reicht es nicht Aion und alles zu Außnahmen hinzuzufügen? Will mir Kaspersky nicht grade runterwerfen....



Nein geht leider nicht.hab ich auch schon alles versucht.


----------



## Rikkami (6. September 2009)

nagut ich versuches mal... kann es dann ja immer noch wieder drauf machen.


----------



## Geestar79 (6. September 2009)

jup habs deinstalliert.ich hatte es schon in der closed beta machen müssen damits funzt.aber halt mit kasper keine chance.


----------



## KenosDark (6. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Also gut: Hier ein Thread für euch um euch bis zum Start der Beta zu unterhalten.
> 
> 1. Kein Massenspam
> 2. Keine Beleidigungen
> ...



Das man sowas betonen muss, ist irgendwie, traurig.


----------



## Cyberratchet (6. September 2009)

Geestar79 schrieb:


> jup habs deinstalliert.ich hatte es schon in der closed beta machen müssen damits funzt.aber halt mit kasper keine chance.


Das ist ja wirklich dumm. 
Kommst du jetzt wenigstens auf die Server?
Denn wenn es nicht sein muss, deinstalliere ich es nicht, haben eine 3er Lizenens und ich muss mir dann wieder CD/Key besorgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

PS: Was für eine Antivierensoftware hast du jetzt oben?

EDIT: Hab noch was gefunden was ich gleich ausprobieren werde.


> So funktioniert AION mit Kaspersky Internet Security 2010:
> 
> Wie bereits schon zuvor in einem anderen Post beschrieben zunächst die folgenden Programme zu den Ausnahmen hinzufügen, und zwar mit Doppelklick auf das Kaspersky Tray-Icon öffnen, dann dort Schutz-Center->System und Programme->Programmkontrolle->Gefahren und Ausnahmen->Ausnahmen Einstellungen->Vertrauenswürdige Programme:
> 
> ...


----------



## Geestar79 (6. September 2009)

ja ich kann rein und zocken aber mit den lags kein spaß dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 antiviren software hab ich im mom keine an.(noch nich)
und beim deinstallieren kann man einstellen ob er die logindaten usw speichern soll.das hab ich gemacht und beim neu drauf installieren erkennt er das man schonmal kaspersky draufhatte und muß somit keine neuen daten oder key eingeben.


----------



## Dellamorte (6. September 2009)

Kein schimmer, alles läuft bei mir bestens. leine lags, 60fps mit meinem alten kasten und es macht sehr viel fun


----------



## Cyberratchet (6. September 2009)

Geestar79 schrieb:


> ja ich kann rein und zocken aber mit den lags kein spaß dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Muss ich dann eigentlich auch Key wieder neu eingeben?
Naja ich lad grad AntiVir herunter, das Problem zwischen Kaspersky2010 und Aio bzw GameGuard ist bekannt ich hoffe das sich da schnell was ändert...sonst hätt ich mir das Geld sparen können.

So und jetzt runter mit Kaspersky xD.


----------



## Cyberratchet (6. September 2009)

Omg ich bin drinnen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

von der kleinen verzögerung am anfang abgesehen, hab ich bis eben durchgezockt ohne den kleinsten lag oder sonstige probleme.

schon sehr geil das spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

cryengine is schon echt hammer


----------



## Cyberratchet (6. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> cryengine is schon echt hammer


Ja sieht nicht schlecht aus, hab alles auf hoch (außer AA nur auf 4x) aber iwie sieht das Asmodier Startgebiet ziemlich trist aus^^.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja:
Cyberratchet Asmodier Magier (bald Beschwörer) auf Thor^^

Ah ja noch was weiß jemand ob es so etwas wie Gebietschats gibt, also wie in WoW der /1er?


----------



## _flo93_ (6. September 2009)

es gibt nen /1 channel
du kannst ab lvl 5 drin schreiben^^


----------



## Geestar79 (6. September 2009)

also bei mir liegts nich anner hardware sondern bei den am server da waren wohl bissl viele aufeinmal.hab dann nen anderen aus der liste genommen und siehe da es geht wunderbar. hab alles auf hoch bis zum anschlag und auflösung 1600x1200 und im schnitt an die 60fps.
ja gibt nen regional channel mit der nummer 1. aber da haste dann auch alle drinne labern,franzosen,engländer,deutsche usw.gibt aber auch channels nur für landesspezifische sprachen wie German,French usw.musst nur die anderen aausstellen.

edit mist war schon einer schneller^^


----------



## Lennox2k (7. September 2009)

Also zum Thema "Kaspersky Internet Security 2010":

Ich könnt unter den Einstellungen das sog. "Profil für Spiele" aktivieren ("Aktion automatisch auswählen" aktivieren)- danach geht es mit Aion ohne Außnahmen hinzu zu fügen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heldentod1 (7. September 2009)

Die server sind wieder down


----------



## Perfectenemy (7. September 2009)

Thor wurde gerade dichtgemacht... Weiss jemand was da los ist?


----------



## SeyitAbi (7. September 2009)

Server shutting down x)


----------



## Heldentod1 (7. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> Server shutting down x)



aber wie lange sind die down?


----------



## Fifus (7. September 2009)

ca 10 minuten, stand ja eh als meldung 10 minuten bevor sie server down gemacht haben.

die starten nur die server neu.


----------



## AemJaY (7. September 2009)

ich hab nun gut 5h am stück gespielt, nicht ienmal war der server down, nicht einmal hatte ich ein lag. ich habe alles auf high 8xAA und auflösung auf 1680x1050 oder sowas. Das SPiel ist der Hammer.
Testbericht von mir findet ihr im anderen thread, oder in meiner Signatur den Link.


----------



## SeyitAbi (7. September 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> ich hab nun gut 5h am stück gespielt, nicht ienmal war der server down, nicht einmal hatte ich ein lag. ich habe alles auf high 8xAA und auflösung auf 1680x1050 oder sowas. Das SPiel ist der Hammer.
> Testbericht von mir findet ihr im anderen thread, oder in meiner Signatur den Link.



ich habe grad mal ne stunde gespielt... 8)
morgen gehts weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sounds (7. September 2009)

@Kaspersky:
Bei mir gings ohne Probleme, nur meckert Kas beim Start von Aion immer, das Game Guard nen Treiber installieren will. Nun gut, das gleiche Probleme hab ich auch bei S4 und deren Cheaterblock. Spielen kann ich trotzdem. 


Schade das die Server grad down sind. Beta, was will man machen ^^


----------



## MelvinSmiley (7. September 2009)

Hab extra bis nachts gewartet, weil ich meinte, da ist es nicht so überfüllt....Geh on und ne halbe Stunde später sind die Server down...PP.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heldentod1 (7. September 2009)

MelvinSmiley schrieb:


> Hab extra bis nachts gewartet, weil ich meinte, da ist es nicht so überfüllt....Geh on und ne halbe Stunde später sind die Server down...PP.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das is sowieso ne frechheit die server gingen schon später on und dann gleich wieder off naja hoffen wir mal aufs beste


----------



## Sounds (7. September 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> das is sowieso ne frechheit die server gingen schon später on und dann gleich wieder off naja hoffen wir mal aufs beste


Beta, da muss man mit sowas rechnen....


----------



## Perfectenemy (7. September 2009)

Da ich schon die CB zocken konnte finde ich das nicht so tragisch. Ausserdem bin ich Jäger und Sammler aus Leidenschaft und da die Chars eh gelöscht werden fehlt mir irgendwie die Motivation zu leveln. Meine Bank in der CB war sofort voll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geldkassette (7. September 2009)

Genau, und die Spieler die Flamen werden bei nc soft mit drop pech belohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ksde (7. September 2009)

wird scho werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also die beta verläuft ja echt gut bisher, da kann ich auch die 10min verkraften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lob an ncsoft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ksde (7. September 2009)

server sind wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dmarquardt (7. September 2009)

Ich hab im Moment auch bloß Frust...
Dieses Protectdingens verursacht bei mir einen Fehler und muss geschlossen werden, Aion startet trotzdem. Wenn ich allerdings meinen Usernamen und Passwort eingebe passiert rein gar nichts.
Habs heute Nacht mal proviert einzuloggen und bin dann ins Bett, heute morgen noch das gleiche Bild. Dann noch mal probiert, gleiches Resultat.

Mein Aion Betaerlebnis besteht also im Moment ausschließlich aus dem Taskmanager und Aion darüber beenden.


----------



## Flaschenpost (7. September 2009)

Ach fu, 

da hab ich grad auf Arbeit Aion installiert nur um festzustellen, dass die Server momentan nicht erreichbar sind! 

Naja, morgen ist ja auch noch ein "Arbeits"tag, ma gespannt obs auf der Krücke hier läuft ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hekka (7. September 2009)

Bei mir ist leider so das ich Kaspery abdrehn muß den dieser schreibt mir immer gameguard.dsl verboten!
Ohne Kaspery komm ich ins Spiel, eine Frage hätt noch zum ersten Questgeber spricht der mit euch auch nicht??

Die restlichen Questgeber sprechen mit einem auf Englisch, die Einleitung ins Spiel ist auf Deutsch passt eh auch oder?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten ist der erste Eindruck super für die erste halbe Stunde, danach gingen die Server down so um 23 Uhr herum!

Aber macht nichts am Abend gehts weiter,nur meine Freundin die Glückliche hat Urlaub die Woche und kann den ganzen Tag spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (7. September 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht was sich NC Soft sich dabei denkt, die einen haben Zugang zur Beta andere die viel Geld für den Preordner bezahlt haben nicht
Zugriff verweigert Fehler Code36.

Das sind richtige Granaten die Leute so im Regen stehen zu lassen, wen man dafür noch Geld bezahlt hat.


Und last die Finge weg von Karspersky die anderen Spiele laufen auch darunter ohne Probleme.
Wer seine Antivir ausschaltet ist selber schuld.


----------



## Norjena (7. September 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was sich NC Soft sich dabei denkt, die einen haben Zugang zur Beta andere die viel Geld für den Preordner bezahlt haben nicht
> Zugriff verweigert Fehler Code36.



Niemand hat bisher bezahlt, die Keys sind alle umsonst, man kann immernoch stornieren und es kostet nix.


----------



## Hekka (7. September 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was sich NC Soft sich dabei denkt, die einen haben Zugang zur Beta andere die viel Geld für den Preordner bezahlt haben nicht
> Zugriff verweigert Fehler Code36.
> 
> Das sind richtige Granaten die Leute so im Regen stehen zu lassen, wen man dafür noch Geld bezahlt hat.
> ...



Jop richtig alle Spiele laufen unter Kaspery nur Aion - Gamesguard nicht! Ich habe alle Möglichkeiten ausprobiert die hier in einem Thread beschrieben wurden und nichts ging!!


----------



## Ascalonier (7. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Niemand hat bisher bezahlt, die Keys sind alle umsonst, man kann immernoch stornieren und es kostet nix.



Für die Keys nicht aber für den Preordner schon da bekommt man automatisch ein Key zugewiesen .
Hast bezahlt und kommst nicht rein .


----------



## Kafka (7. September 2009)

Ich bin begeistert, als die Server gestern stabiel on waren direkt rein und bis 4 uhr morgens durchgespielt. Einzige Unterbrechung als die Server nachts neugestartet wurden^^


----------



## Hekka (7. September 2009)

Jop meine Freundin hat mir auch schon mitgeteilt "Spiel ist gekauft" und ich weiss noch gar nicht wie es ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (7. September 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Für die Keys nicht aber für den Preordner schon da bekommt man automatisch ein Key zugewiesen .
> Hast bezahlt und kommst nicht rein .



Selber schuld wer dafür Geld bezahlt. Ich bei Amazon bestellt, keinen Pfifferling bisher bezahlt und konnte alle CBs inklusive OB umsonst spielen.
Also mach bitte nicht andere für dein selbst verursachtes Unglück schuldig.


----------



## Ascalonier (7. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Selber schuld wer dafür Geld bezahlt. Ich bei Amazon bestellt, keinen Pfifferling bisher bezahlt und konnte alle CBs inklusive OB umsonst spielen.
> Also mach bitte nicht andere für dein selbst verursachtes Unglück schuldig.



Also du bist eine die kostenlos Betas ausbrobierst , was testes du als nähstes Star Wars.
Ist dein gutes Recht .
Aber wer sich für ein Spiel iterresiert und mit seiner Gilde dort neu anfangen will rate ich dir gehe deiner Wege zur nächsten Betaevent
und las doch die anderen mit deinen Flames in Ruhe.
Niemand verbietet dir dieses oder jenes auszubrobieren und vieleicht bleibst du irgent wo hängen wüsch ich dir, mit Freunden zu spielen.


----------



## Zetho (7. September 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Also du bist eine die kostenlos Betas ausbrobierst , was testes du als nähstes Star Wars.
> Ist dein gutes Recht .
> Aber wer sich für ein Spiel iterresiert und mit seiner Gilde dort neu anfangen will rate ich dir gehe deiner Wege zur nächsten Betaevent
> und las doch die anderen mit deinen Flames in Ruhe.
> Niemand verbietet dir dieses oder jenes auszubrobieren und vieleicht bleibst du irgent wo hängen wüsch ich dir, mit Freunden zu spielen.



Was soll denn dieser, völlig auf Spekulationen aufgebauter, Flame?
Dass man Spiele in der Beta kostenlos antestet hat nicht zu bedeuten, dass man das fertige Spiel nich eine längere Zeit spielen wird.
Anstatt dein Falschliegen einzugestehen weichst du jetzt auf so etwas aus?

btw.: Gehen die Server heute wieder um 18:00 Uhr on?


----------



## Norjena (7. September 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Für die Keys nicht aber für den Preordner schon da bekommt man automatisch ein Key zugewiesen .
> Hast bezahlt und kommst nicht rein .



Nein, Pre-Order wird erst abgebucht wenn das Spiel versand wird, also am 25.09.09, derzeit ist noch alles kostenlos, und genug zum stonieren wenns einem nicht gefällt ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## Ascalonier (7. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nein, Pre-Order wird erst abgebucht wenn das Spiel versand wird, also am 25.09.09, derzeit ist noch alles kostenlos, und genug zum stonieren wenns einem nicht gefällt ist auch vorhanden.



Was wilste damit sagen das die das Geld noch nicht bekommen haben. Das Geld wurde überwiesen Strich Punkt aus.
Elektronischer Preordner wird garnix versand ,keine Hülle oder sonst was.
Wer redet von Stonieren darf man den nix bemängeln nur weil du verliebt bist.


----------



## Sin (7. September 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Also du bist eine die kostenlos Betas ausbrobierst , was testes du als nähstes Star Wars.
> Ist dein gutes Recht .
> Aber wer sich für ein Spiel iterresiert und mit seiner Gilde dort neu anfangen will rate ich dir gehe deiner Wege zur nächsten Betaevent
> und las doch die anderen mit deinen Flames in Ruhe.
> Niemand verbietet dir dieses oder jenes auszubrobieren und vieleicht bleibst du irgent wo hängen wüsch ich dir, mit Freunden zu spielen.



Was ist dass denn für ein total Sinnfreier Beitrag?

Wer sich für ein Game interessiert, fängt halt frühzeitig an sich über sowas zu Informieren, und kauft nicht, wie du scheinbar, kurzerhand irgendwo einen Pre Order Key. Mir Beta hopping vorzuwerfen, zeigt, dass du erst seit kurzem im Aion Forum unterwegs bist.


----------



## Ascalonier (7. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Was ist dass denn für ein total Sinnfreier Beitrag?
> 
> Wer sich für ein Game interessiert, fängt halt frühzeitig an sich über sowas zu Informieren, und kauft nicht, wie du scheinbar, kurzerhand irgendwo einen Pre Order Key. Mir Beta hopping vorzuwerfen, zeigt, dass du erst seit kurzem im Aion Forum unterwegs bist.



Deine Äuserungen sind nur dumme Spekulationen, Habe Lineage und GW gespielt und kaufe nicht kurzerHand irgend etwas.
Kenne die Spiele sehr gut.


----------



## nekori (7. September 2009)

wie lange sind die server schon down? kam grad erst von arbeit.


----------



## Cyberratchet (7. September 2009)

Höchstens 10 Mins.
Und das als ich gerade die Vorquest zur Daeva (die im Abyss) gemacht habe, bin gespannt ob ich weitermachen kann wenn die Server wieder funktionieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nekori (7. September 2009)

hab ich ein pech XD


----------



## Flaschenpost (7. September 2009)

Bis auf Thor sind alle Server oben


----------



## Cyberratchet (7. September 2009)

Und auf welchem Server spiele ich...Thor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Habe mir wohl Nethersturm des Aionuniversums ausgesucht.


----------



## Flaschenpost (7. September 2009)

Hehe, is doch egal kannst ja solang auf nem andren Server rumgimpen (mach ich auch) ^^


Edit: Thor is wieder on


----------



## Norjena (7. September 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Was wilste damit sagen das die das Geld noch nicht bekommen haben. Das Geld wurde überwiesen Strich Punkt aus.
> Elektronischer Preordner wird garnix versand ,keine Hülle oder sonst was.
> Wer redet von Stonieren darf man den nix bemängeln nur weil du verliebt bist.



Wer es elektronisch kauft ist selbst schuld, da wirds halt sofort überwiesen, Pech.

Und was gibts eigentlich zu bemängeln? Das die Server nicht immer gehen? Es ist ne Beta, keine Testversion.


----------

